# Missbehaved kitten update



## Vapor245 (May 7, 2008)

Hey everyone, I posted a "little" thread a while back asking for help with my kitten (Missbehaved kitten help). I just wanted to give everyone an update. I did manage to find a solution to Lily's scratching problem (and you all said I couldn't ). I got a tip from a friend about this product called Soft Paws. They're little plastic nail covers you can glue onto your kitten's claws... It lets them make the scratching motion and exercise their muscles, but the cover is blunt, so it keeps them from causing damage. They're simple to put on, safe to digest and Lily doesn't even notice them. Kinda cute too (like kitty nail polish). If anyone has the scratching problem, I couldn't recommend them higher. They've saved my furniture and not a moment too soon, lol. Now I just have to find some way of getting her to stop sticking her paws into my toaster (I wish I was joking). 

Here's the link if anyone's interested: Alternatives to Declawing, Nail Caps for Cats


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Vapor245 said:


> Hey everyone, I posted a "little" thread a while back asking for help with my kitten (Missbehaved kitten help). I just wanted to give everyone an update. I did manage to find a solution to Lily's scratching problem (and you all said I couldn't ). I got a tip from a friend about this product called Soft Paws. They're little plastic nail covers you can glue onto your kitten's claws... It lets them make the scratching motion and exercise their muscles, but the cover is blunt, so it keeps them from causing damage. They're simple to put on, safe to digest and Lily doesn't even notice them. Kinda cute too (like kitty nail polish). If anyone has the scratching problem, I couldn't recommend them higher. They've saved my furniture and not a moment too soon, lol. Now I just have to find some way of getting her to stop sticking her paws into my toaster (I wish I was joking).
> 
> Here's the link if anyone's interested: Alternatives to Declawing, Nail Caps for Cats


Hum?
Ok - have just had a look at these - have never seen anything like it - thought they were a joke at first 
I will have to trust you that they work because I don't think I'll be sitting there glueing nail extensions on my cat 
Pleased you found a solution though.

Emily


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I will have to trust you that they work because I don't think I'll be sitting there glueing nail extensions on my cat


*No nor me. 
I find trimming their nails and plenty of scratching posts around are enough for my cats/kittens. *


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey well done you VapourNot for me but if your badtothebone kitty is happy and you are too-thats good,bet if ya looked hard enough you could find some kitty fur extensions tooSorry-couldn't resist and i had to stop myself their i've got all sorts of images goin' thru my little brain at the min


----------



## Vapor245 (May 7, 2008)

Yeah, I thought I'd hate them at first. It was more of a "well, I haven't found anything else, so I might as well try it" sort of buys for me. It might seem ridiculous to put nail extensions on your cats, but they work great and are so simple. Literally just fill the caps with a drop of glue and pop the cap over the nail, squeeze for a second or two to get the air out, and you're done. The whole thing took me as much time to finish as just trimming her claws (a minute or two to prep the nails and fill them all with glue, then maybe 2 minutes to apply them to her claws, simple simple. And they last for 4-6 weeks)... The caps are too blunt to hook into the furniture, my clothes or rugs and the scratches on my arms have finally disappeared. Lily can still exercise her arms and retract and extend her claws and go around scratching at things, without doing any damage. She doesn't even notice them when they're on. My furniture and skin are protected and everyone's happy so it's a win-win in my mind. I just wanted to let other people, who have problems with their cats scratching people or furniture or who might be looking into declawing their cats, know that it's another option out there.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

humm... not for me I'm afraid, I've two kittens, wouldn't consider de-clawing either.

The kitten is your responsibilty and if you are happy to use claw covers and if they hadn't have worked de-clawing that's your choice. I would prefer not to have a kitten.

It's each to his own and it wouldn't do for us all to the be same. 


Good luck

Sue


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Vapor245 said:


> ...I just wanted to let other people, who have problems with their cats scratching people or furniture or who might be looking into *declawing* their cats, know that it's another option out there.


I don't think there is a vet in the UK who would consider an operation of this sort  its downright cruel and I also believe there are no genuine cat lovers in their right mind who would think of mutilating their cat in this way.

As for the nail extensions - rather you than me. I am quite happy to let my cats scratch on their scratching posts. My own cats have learnt - by gentle guidance from me with rewards for good behaviour when kittens - that they should not scratch the furniture.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

sorry but ive never heard of anything so ridiculous in my life!whats wrong with clipping the points of claws with some clippers.


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

I've heard of those i it's not something that i would use. I am trying to teach my cat to stop scratching the walls and it's working i say.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

Still think you'd be better off with an ornament.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Still think you'd be better off with an ornament.


*Yea, I have to say I think so too aj. If you don't like things scratching & making a mess why get a cat*


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

cats need to scratch,in order to scent mark ,it is part of their natural behaviour. Far better to clip the tips of thier claws and provide plenty of scratch posts. i have 8 posts in my small 2 bedroom house...


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Still think you'd be better off with an ornament.


Lets get this right, the misbehaving kitten had more problems than just scratching furniture, jumping on kitchen worktops was another problem in the original post, so what's the answer to that one, as you say an ornament.

I originally posted something to the effect that I couldn't see a problem its a kitten being a kitten, I have two kittens double trouble and its fun.

I have a leather suite imported from Italy only had it since February, I have got throws to protect it as much as possible. The kittens slide down from the top pulling the throws off as they go. We are all having a great time even my dog, but that's another story. 

Without upsetting anyone, I would have been refused by rescue centres because I am not a suitable cat owner, I don't have a cat flap and we live on a bus route/school run. It isn't a busy road but those are their rules. I have been a cat owner for approximately 22 years. 

Sue


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I originally posted something to the effect that I couldn't see a problem its a kitten being a kitten, I have two kittens double trouble and its fun.We have 10 kitts who i can't wait to see play and party-thats where the fun is
My thoughts exactly Sue-have to ask Vapor-Did you indeed think before you aqquired your kitty and what did you think-genuinely interested to know


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> My thoughts exactly Sue-have to ask Vapor-Did you indeed think before you aqquired your kitty and what did you think-genuinely interested to know


Totally agree, would love to hear that. You shouldn't get a kitten if you aren't prepared to have your house scratched to bits and putting claw covers on a cat is just cruel and unnessesary _in my opinion_.

Our own kittens made a mess of our sofa to begin with, we gently encouraged them to scratch their post instead and luckily it worked before they caused any serious damage, we weren't so lucky with the bed, it was much better for scratching than their posts, they scratched it to bits and it had to be replaced with something not so attractive to the kittens.

We are thinking of getting two more furbabies soon and will be prepared to have things ruined once again, it's all part and parcel of being a good slave.

I would never even consider de-clawing or claw covers, it amazes me anyone would go to this extreme. I really do think you might want to consider re-homing this poor kitten and getting something more appropriate.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Still think you'd be better off with an ornament.


Hoping i dont get my head bit off this time. But i totally agree with you . If you dont want your furniture ruining dont by a cat/kitten. My eldest cat is 11 now and she scratches my leather sofa more than other 2 and beds into my cushions. Not sure what causes most problem cats or kids in this house


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

snowy said:


> Hoping i dont get my head bit off this time. But i totally agree with you . If you dont want your furniture ruining dont by a cat/kitten. My eldest cat is 11 now and she scratches my leather sofa more than other 2 and beds into my cushions. Not sure what causes most problem cats or kids in this house


The answer to the cats/kids problem for me is easy-our kids everytime


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> The answer to the cats/kids problem for me is easy-our kids everytime


Yeah think kids will win in this house 2. Peace and quiet at min though eldest back at school and little 1 sat watching tv. JUst surrounded by cats


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> The answer to the cats/kids problem for me is easy-our kids everytime


*Haha, same here too Cats don't answer back either!....well not much , lol*


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, same here too Cats don't answer back either!....well not much , lol*


Thats so true


----------



## Vapor245 (May 7, 2008)

What?!  I genuinely don't know how an entire group of people can be so confused.  Really, did any one actually read what I said, or the website, or any of the actual available data on the subject? Is it really so hard to understand? Lily will not use her scratching post, clearly she is not like your cats. I have bought her 3 and she uses none of them in favor of my couch. You can think what you want but I have tried every persuasion to get her to use them and not a single works, something more was called for in this instance and just so you know, *the friend who recommended them is a vet technician (I really doubt the practice she works for uses them if they're soooo cruel and unnecessary as you think... I also took Lily in for vaccinations just yesterday and was complimented on them by my vet who was impressed with the product)*. The claw clips are NOT... Let me repeat that because you clearly can't understand it... NOT cruel. *They were invented by a vet as a solution to declawing!* How anyone can think that's a bad thing I don't know. You're practically arguing for declawing.  They allow Lily to use her claws exactly the same as if she wasn't wearing them, they're completely painless, safe, non-toxic, and keep her from causing damage. *I suggest you read up on the subject before condemning it so thoroughly, or perhaps it is simply because it was MY suggestion that they are so "unreasonable" and "unnecessary".*

*AJ* - perhaps you should simply admit that your ornament comment is unfounded. What grounds do you have to judge me, exactly? Have I spoken to you before? *Are you in any way medically qualified to tell me or any one else for that matter that these claw clips are harmful and painful?* Especially in the face of every other qualified person I have spoken to and all available research on the subject. Amazing that a person who knows absolutely nothing about me or what I'm talking about could be so stubbornly against me. That and your entire argument is ridiculous. "Oh, it's what cats do, don't get one if you don't like it"... Okay, and cats pee too. Am I suppose to NOT teach my cat not to pee on the carpet because it's in her nature? Laughable. Be realistic, please. Let this argument go already... Or if it suits you, have me banned like you've done other's for speaking against you. 

Look it up, educate yourselves instead of making baseless assumptions on your first impressions, and learn to relax because you don't understand everything. I could say no less of myself. And I wouldn't worry, I have no intention of returning again. I'm heading to more sensible waters. Thank you for your time and I wish you all the best of luck. Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Totally agree, would love to hear that. You shouldn't get a kitten if you aren't prepared to have your house scratched to bits and putting claw covers on a cat is just cruel and unnessesary _in my opinion_.


Notice the bit that says _*in my opinion*_, I'm as qualified as anyone to have an opinion. What gets me is the fact once again you named the thread "missbehaved kitten" yet your kitten isn't missbehaving it's simply being a kitten.

If you can't cope with a kitten get something more suitable, *in my opinion, *which is based on the information you have provided, an ornament would be perfect for you.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry but what is your problem everyone is entitled to a opinion. There is no way on this earth i would do anything like this to my cats and believe me they have wrecked loads of very expensive leather furniture and now use my brand new stairs carpet as a scratching post . But im afraid its part and parcel of owning any animal. Even our rabbit likes the odd nibble on cables should i have his teeth removed  no dont think so. In answer to the weeing on carpets etc yeah fair enough you train them not to do it, but scratching things is part of there nature.
I totaly agree you should have bought a ornemant or 1 of those battery powered kids toys that has a on off switch and cant damage anything .


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*None of us are confused!! We were all giving OUR opinions, which I think we are entitled to do.......unless freedom of speech is'nt alowed anymore *



> You're practically arguing for declawing


*Don't think so somehow

You obviously don't like everyone not agreeing with you. I think from the start you were out to cause trouble, just by your tone of your posts(jusT MY OPINION)*


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

I personally have never seen anything so ridiculous, I wouldn't dream of using them on any cat of mine - theres a severe danger that they could get laughed at by other cats


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Nicci said:


> I personally have never seen anything so ridiculous, I wouldn't dream of using them on any cat of mine - theres a severe danger that they could get laughed at by other cats


Quite
Bye then Vapor-have to say ya kinda left me slightly baffled but sometimes not all/everyone will think the way you seem to but they are our various opinions which is what you asked for-it's just none of them validated your train of thought,but you clearly have lots of expert people to hand in whom you trust so what was posted shouldn't have bothered you-which for me at least says rather more than you would perhaps want,but wish you well also and your kitt


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Vapor assume your kitten escaped the house what chance of survival has it got, it can't climb, lash etc., etc., In my opinion its not normal, its not natural therefore its cruel. 

You would prefer to use claw covers than de-claw, that's your choice I wouldn't consider either option.

Your kitten won't use a scratch post, and your point is that your furniture is more important to you than your kitten, so you choose to protect your furniture. 

AJ is right cats scratch not necessarily objects we prefer them to scratch. Cat owners are fully aware of the damage cats can and do cause to furniture but it isn't a major problem for most people.

You mention about training a kitten not to soil the carpet totally different to opting for a tube and disposable bags.

Sue


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

Vapor245 said:


> What?!  I genuinely don't know how an entire group of people can be so confused.  Really, did any one actually read what I said, or the website, or any of the actual available data on the subject? Is it really so hard to understand? Lily will not use her scratching post, clearly she is not like your cats. I have bought her 3 and she uses none of them in favor of my couch. You can think what you want but I have tried every persuasion to get her to use them and not a single works, something more was called for in this instance and just so you know, *the friend who recommended them is a vet technician (I really doubt the practice she works for uses them if they're soooo cruel and unnecessary as you think... I also took Lily in for vaccinations just yesterday and was complimented on them by my vet who was impressed with the product)*. The claw clips are NOT... Let me repeat that because you clearly can't understand it... NOT cruel. *They were invented by a vet as a solution to declawing!* How anyone can think that's a bad thing I don't know. You're practically arguing for declawing.  They allow Lily to use her claws exactly the same as if she wasn't wearing them, they're completely painless, safe, non-toxic, and keep her from causing damage. *I suggest you read up on the subject before condemning it so thoroughly, or perhaps it is simply because it was MY suggestion that they are so "unreasonable" and "unnecessary".*
> 
> *AJ* - perhaps you should simply admit that your ornament comment is unfounded. What grounds do you have to judge me, exactly? Have I spoken to you before? *Are you in any way medically qualified to tell me or any one else for that matter that these claw clips are harmful and painful?* Especially in the face of every other qualified person I have spoken to and all available research on the subject. Amazing that a person who knows absolutely nothing about me or what I'm talking about could be so stubbornly against me. That and your entire argument is ridiculous. "Oh, it's what cats do, don't get one if you don't like it"... Okay, and cats pee too. Am I suppose to NOT teach my cat not to pee on the carpet because it's in her nature? Laughable. Be realistic, please. Let this argument go already... Or if it suits you, have me banned like you've done other's for speaking against you.
> 
> Look it up, educate yourselves instead of making baseless assumptions on your first impressions, and learn to relax because you don't understand everything. I could say no less of myself. And I wouldn't worry, I have no intention of returning again. I'm heading to more sensible waters. Thank you for your time and I wish you all the best of luck. Thanks for the laughs.


I can assure you the laughs are all ours!


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

See your on form again. If I didnt know better i would think you 2 were same person just using different names. Your last posts were removed for a reason . From what i can see your the only idiot around here. As i said before i would take sound advice off of all these people. It is disgusting what you have wrote in your post you seem to be 1 angry person with nothing better to do but cause trouble


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow... what a wonderfully misguided and blinkered view on the world you have... if you can't even write a sentence without resorting to expletives, then I suggest you take a dose of your own medicine:


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Should've just posted this really


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

mattyh said:


> Wow... what a wonderfully misguided and blinkered view on the world you have... if you can't even write a sentence without resorting to expletives, then I suggest you take a dose of your own medicine:


Well said


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

mattyh said:


> Should've just posted this really


That is ace


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, very good Matty, lol

I really don't think that post was necessary. Obviously has nothing better to do than post vile petty messages....sad idiots*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

how very sad....can i just say you don't have to use the forums. lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

oh dear chilito,i take it your not british then?other countries are responsible for their own problems im afraid,cant pin them on us!we are a lot more civilized than a lot of otherscan i recommend a trip to the newsagents as you sound very fustrated,and i suspect it may be you thats not getting itplus if this country is so bad why are you here?why dont you crawl back to wherever you came from.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I am closing this thread but leaving it viewable for the time being it will be removed at a later date.

Have removed the posts with the extreme bad language 

Thanks Tashi (Moderator)


----------

